

Does innovation in West Africa rest on focusing investment on basic education? - TheIdeaScout
http://theideascout.com/2011/01/18/i-debate-for-one-week-every-month-join-us-for-a-debate-about-ideas-and-innovation/

======
TheIdeaScout
Question for the hackers: How do you think my team can increase user
engagement during our monthly online debate(s)?

